# Building a tunnel



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, the time has come to consider building a tunnel for my layout, but I'm so new I have virtually no idea how to get started.
I have a 4'X8' 3/4" plywood table covered with 1" foamboard with dual oval tracks (one inside the other) and want to place a tunnel in one corner which will cover both tracks. Basically from the "short chute" down into the straightaway for a foot or so. I also want the tunnel to be "lift off", if possible, in case of any derailments.
I would love to have some suggestions on how to go about this.
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

You might want to search around the forum here with the Search tool for tags like "mountain", "tunnel", etc. We've had lots of discussions / examples on various means to build things like this. Here's a couple of recent threads:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=53398

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=41986

For a lift-off tunnel, I'd suggest the carved foam route, or perhaps the newspaper / plaster skin method.

Do some searching / reading, then ping back here with any detailed questions.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks TJ,
As always, you're most helpful and appreciated. :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought the hard part was building the hard stuff around the tunnel?


----------

